# UMAi Capicola



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2016)

Got a 9lb butt defrosting. Going to do a UMAi Capicola.













umaicapi.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 18, 2016






BBL


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2016)

.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...........


----------



## petewoody (Jul 18, 2016)

Rick, I hope you have better luck than I have had with the last two butts I bought. The way they were cut meant there was very little of the "money" cut to use for capicola. I have had great success with the Umai bags in the past.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounds interesting!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 19, 2016)

Petewoody said:


> Rick, I hope you have better luck than I have had with the last two butts I bought. The way they were cut meant there was very little of the "money" cut to use for capicola. I have had great success with the Umai bags in the past.


Yes i have noticed that some of the butts are not as normal as we have had before. This butt has been in the freezer for bout 3 months. The UMAi bags have proven to be really good, i been using them for a few years now.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 20, 2016)

Getting the dry all measured out.

Top left (clockwise)
2 bay leaves (crushed)
1 tsp thyme
5 juniper berries smooshed
1/4 tsp allspice
1 tsp garlic
5 T kosher salt
3/4 tsp cure 2
2 T course black pepper
1.5 T sugar (in the middle)













capmix.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 20, 2016






All mixed together. I didnt put this in the spice mill as i want the old world look to it.













capmix1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 20, 2016






BBL with the mix applied to the meat. This will be in a vac bag and fridge to cure for 7-9 days before i put into the UMAi bag.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2016)

The cure mix applied to the meat. Rub in real good in all the nooks, cuts and folds. (i did trim before the rub)













cpamix2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 21, 2016






I used a vac bag for the 7-9 day cure time. Doing this will keep the mix close to the meat (yes i know salt draws out moisture and i will have some in the bag)

Dated and weighed. I will rinse and pat dry before putting in the UMAi bag, re weigh and then do the wait.













capmix3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 21, 2016


----------



## disco (Jul 27, 2016)

Watching!

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 27, 2016)

Interested to see how the UMAi bags work. Been wanting to give it a try.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok its been 9 days.

Time to take if from the vac bag, rinse it and let it rest some before the UMAi bag.













capout.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 29, 2016


















capdrying.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 29, 2016






BBL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 29, 2016)

After the capicola has rested and dried up some i applied a coating of smoked paprika,

Let it sit for 30 mins then gently rubbed the paprika off some. Tied and ready for the UMAi bag.













cappap.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 29, 2016


















captye.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 29, 2016






OHHHH NOOOO

Wont fit into the UMAi charcuterie bag so i made my own from a UMAi brisket bag.













capumaiin.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 29, 2016






Dated and weighed. Now for the wait. Will weigh it again next week.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 9, 2016)

Weigh day.

Its working. Yes the UMAi bag is supposed to have those pockets, the meat is shrinking.

Flipped again and back in the fridge.













capi85.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 9, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2016)

Nepas, I hope your cappy comes out better than my last one -waaaay too salty!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2016)

Just a tad over 7 weeks. This is done.













capid.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 12, 2016






Cut the twine off.













capid1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 12, 2016






Slice down both ends some.













capid2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 12, 2016






All sliced, tasted right on, now to vac seal.













capid3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 12, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks tasty! 

Points!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 12, 2016)

This one convinced me!  I'll try the bags now.

Nepas, as always, your sharing of information is appreciated!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 12, 2016)

Look at that colour. Is undercooked. It will make you sick. :-).

Awesome capicola.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Look at that colour. Is undercooked. It will make you sick. :-).
> 
> Awesome capicola.


Silly Billy

This is dry cured not cooked


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 12, 2016)

nepas said:


> Silly Billy
> 
> This is dry cured not cooked


The color is beautiful though!


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 12, 2016)

What is the difference between these umai bags and normal freezer bags or vac pac?


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh btw that looks like a fantastic finished product!!points for sure!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> What is the difference between these umai bags and normal freezer bags or vac pac?


The UMAI bags are a thin, single-ply membrane that is water permeable. A vacuum sealer is used to draw the bag tight to the surface of the meat and this is where some people get confused and think that this is wet aging. The vacuum sealer is just to get the membrane in contact with the meat so the drying process can begin. Zip lock style bags retain moisture as do some vac bags.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 12, 2016)

thx for the reply,sounds easier than hanging them in my spare room on broomstcks for months[emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## dukeburger (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks great!! Would love to try it out this winter. Points!


----------



## disco (Sep 13, 2016)

I would marry you to get some of that.

Points.

Disco


----------



## mike w (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the tutorial! I'll have to add some of those bags to my wishlist


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 13, 2016)

YW

Just follow the easy instructions and y'all will be fine.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 13, 2016)

You've made my day, Nepas! I've been trying to figure out how to build a small drying/curing cabinet, and now you say I can do it in the fridge?!  [emoji]128512[/emoji]
Already found a site to get the bags. Cappicola & Pancetta here we come!

Dan

:points:

(You mentioned having moisture in the bag during the cure. Did you add, or were you talking about the moisture already vacuumed in with the meat?)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> You've made my day, Nepas! I've been trying to figure out how to build a small drying/curing cabinet, and now you say I can do it in the fridge?! [emoji]128512[/emoji]
> Already found a site to get the bags. Cappicola & Pancetta here we come!
> 
> Dan
> ...


When you cure the meat for the 7-10 days in a zip lock you will have moisture or liquid as the salt will pull it out. After the cure and you rinse the meat from the extra salt, pat it dry and let it sit on a rack at room temp for a couple hours before you put it in the UMAi bag for the dry process.


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm so glad I found this thread! Looks fantastic, can only imagine how tasty it is!


----------



## hdhong (Mar 19, 2017)

nepas said:


> Ok its been 9 days.
> 
> Time to take if from the vac bag, rinse it and let it rest some before the UMAi bag.
> 
> ...


Nepas, I'm currently making capicola as well using Umai Dry Bags. I'm debating if i should let it cure for 2 weeks or do 9 days like your.  The instruction from Umai said to cure for 2 weeks, but not sure if that's too long.  Could you let me know if two weeks would be too long to cure?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 19, 2017)

The last couple that I did (also my first try) was the old-school way stuffed into beef bungs, and dipped into bactofirm to create white mold.  I think I will give these bags a try; they look a lot easier.


----------

